# Linings in bags~ are all bags lined in mulberry tree fabric?



## frizz

I have a factory outlet bag that is not lined in the tree fabric. Are most lined bags than are not special outlet purchases lined in the tree fabric?


----------



## riffraff

frizz said:


> I have a factory outlet bag that is not lined in the tree fabric. Are most lined bags than are not special outlet purchases lined in the tree fabric?



I had a pebble ledbury that was an outlet special and that had a  cream and blue stripe lining.


----------



## GillianAnnie

frizz said:


> I have a factory outlet bag that is not lined in the tree fabric. Are most lined bags than are not special outlet purchases lined in the tree fabric?


My bays isn't lined at all. Not sure about others.


----------



## amber_j

I have an East West Bayswater that I bought at Heathrow T5 and that is unlined.


----------



## Sammiantha

My carter is my only lined bag. I have 2 unlined bays (1 is outlet special) . Previously I had a lined Alexa hobo (from Bicester) and a lined large lily.


----------



## 24shaz

My Darias & Mitzys are lined with a plain black lined fabric, no trees


----------



## Mooshooshoo

frizz said:


> I have a factory outlet bag that is not lined in the tree fabric. Are most lined bags than are not special outlet purchases lined in the tree fabric?


Some bays are lined with tree repeat fabric, some are unlined. Other bags may be suede lined, tree repeat fabric, plain grosgrain, or raw leather....some variations appear within the same style bag. 
It's another quirk of Mulberry.....


----------



## Windberries

It depends. The vintage ones is f.ex lined with the plaid fabric.


----------



## pinkymink

I have a cognac mabel which was part of the normal Mulberry collections which I think from memory is lined in a red stripey fabric.


----------



## Bleujeansj

Any idea if this fabric lining inside a Congo wallet. Authentic? TIA


----------



## Katinahat

Most of my Mulberry bags are unlined or lined in suede, very few are fabric lined. The two fabric lined are a Tessie Hobo and an original Alexa bought in 2017 and 2018 respectively in the sales or outlet direct from Mulberry. They are both lined in a thick fabric without trees.


----------



## Katinahat

Bleujeansj said:


> Any idea if this fabric lining inside a Congo wallet. Authentic? TIA


I have a Mulberry tree wallet that has a very similar fabric lining with trees. Again this was bought from Mulberry direct. There is an authentication thread in the mulberry forum.


----------

